# War Of The Boards



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't know if this has ever been done.

We start a bombing war with other boards. Hey little friendly fire never hurt so good :dribble: :biggrin:

We start with 10 people. I pick a board you pick the targets and let the bombs fly!!! Then the process repeats with a new board, etc, etc.

*Let the all nation bombing campaig begin !!!!!!!*

*Round 1:*

Cgardan


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like somoene is in for a hurtn'


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I think I might have said this wrong.

*I am looking for 9 more people to join me for round 1. I want this to be a multi-member effort *


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

And from what I understand we are going on a bombing mission to members of a different cigar board correct? I think this sounds like a great idea but I may have to sit Round 1 out.


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

prophetic_joe said:


> And from what I understand we are going on a bombing mission to members of a different cigar board correct?


Exactly. I pick the bord and you guys decide who you want to bomb from there. ( I suggest picking FOGs )

Damn this wil be fun


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

when exactly will round 1 start?


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

ReV said:


> when exactly will round 1 start?


As soon as we have 10 people who are willing to bomb


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

So will anyone join me in this game ?


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

give me a few days, if you dont have 10 in a week, i'll jump in.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

CgarDan said:


> So will anyone join me in this game ?


Not meaning to be disrespectful at all Dan but I am not sure I understand the motivation for this. I personally have had a lot of really bad experiences on other cigar boards (especially with the FOGs) and much prefer to interact with the members here at Cigar Live. I would much prefer to use my bombs on deserving members here.

Just one man's opinion&#8230;and after all a gift to anyone is a noble gesture


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Not meaning to be disrespectful at all Dan but I am not sure I understand the motivation for this. I personally have had a lot of really bad experiences on other cigar boards (especially with the FOGs) and much prefer to interact with the members here at Cigar Live. I would much prefer to use my bombs on deserving members here.
> 
> Just one man's opinion&#8230;and after all a gift to anyone is a noble gesture


Well, hell... I think my experience on other boards might be considered bad, but this is Cigar Live and more importantly CgarDan. C'mon guys, pony up! It's just a few cigars, and it's for Dan.

Count me in, bro!


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Not meaning to be disrespectful at all Dan but I am not sure I understand the motivation for this. I personally have had a lot of really bad experiences on other cigar boards (especially with the FOGs) and much prefer to interact with the members here at Cigar Live. I would much prefer to use my bombs on deserving members here.
> 
> Just one man's opinion&#8230;and after all a gift to anyone is a noble gesture


ditto.....i think it's a terrible idea (sorry dan)....if someone from another bb wants to join us...fine...if not...let 'em enjoy there own sandbox....


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. Count me in. 

There are lots of great guys on other boards. 

But you should probably pick the board first so we can make sure participants haven't been banned or done something to make them "persona non-grata" at the target board.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

As a moderator here, I'd prefer that bombing be kept to members of CigarLive. But as a regular posting member, I don't know. Haven't made up my mind whether I like the idea or not. I'd say it would be best to pick the board to bomb, and see who wants to participate. I'd do it with at least one other board, and there's one I would not do this with, so I'd say post the Victim-Board first... <G>


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I understand the apprehension here. I was thining we start with the big boys and bomb Cigar Pass first and make an impact.

Let me know what you think and who wants in. If people think this is a bad idea I have no problem scrapping this thread.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

So the point of the whole thing is to bomb the FOG's on CP? To what end? Most of those guys are embedded there, so it's not like they would come over here. Although I'm sure several have already checked it out here. I already participate in several boards and bomb members frequently so I guess I already do this.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I think I'll have to pass on this idea.


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok I see too many people could understand this the wrong way. The idea was to bomb people for fun not to get them to notice this site or switch, but since so many can get it the wrong way I would rather this idea be a no go.

Can one of the mods please lock this thread up. Thanks


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

I think it's ridiculous that the interaction with another cigar bb is even an issue. Pretty sad / selfish if you ask me. I like where you're coming from Dan, but it sounds like too many people have issues with it for it to work.


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

WOXOF said:


> I think it's ridiculous that the interaction with another cigar bb is even an issue. Pretty sad / selfish if you ask me. I like where you're coming from Dan, but it sounds like too many people have issues with it for it to work.


I agree. Exclusivity never works out in the end.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't think anyone is saying don't do it, and I seriously doubt that many of us are exclusive. Yet. I've made too many freinds on other boards to just quit going over and have seen quite a few come & go here so far. 
As far as bombing FOGS over at CP. Hell you can't even get most of their addys if you ONLY participate their, let alone something like this. 
Again, I'm not suggesting not doing it, I think that at some point I would like to participate. But not so much now when I'm already or still active there.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Discdog. I think that some/many of the guys here are new to cigar forums in general and may or may not have any idea how to approach your "mission". Others may know exactly what you are talking about. I think that perhaps in the future, this could be a really neat kind of thing to do, but for now, the limited amount of people that have some long standing connections with other people on other boards, may hamper your efforts. And again, I don't think you will find anyone telling you NOT to do anything that is fun and constructive, Dan. Certainly not me. That's just my point of view.

Speaking as a member of CL, in the end, I'm not going to tell you where and how to send gifts to people Dan. If you want to organize something and if others want to participate, then FINE! Go for it! I'm not sure if I would participate, but that does not mean your idea is not a good one or not valid.

My 2 ¢.

CD


----------

